# Loads of Rumpwhites.....Pics Added!!



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have had loads of litters recently and have been really useless in updating. I have 8 litters nursing at the moment and a further 10 due in the next few weeks. Its the busiest I've been in my mousery and its great to have lots of mice to choose from.
I have a whole spare day tomorrow so I'll be taking lots of pictures.
Here are the crosses:

Black Tan x Cinnamon Tan Rumpwhite (4 Does)
2 Agouti Tans
2 Agouti Tan Rumpwhites (tiniest bit of white on the bum)
Unfortunately the mother is affected by a resp problem I've been having and one of the agouti tans is also quite bad so she has to go, the mother will be removed as well once the healthy ones are weaned.


















Black Tan x Chocolate Tan Rumpwhite (3 Does)
2 Black Tans
1 Black Tan Rumpwhite (tiniest bit of white)
This is the mothers first litter and at first was in with an interfeering nanny which reduced the litter down to 3 does in the first few days, i think its had an effect as the babies are really tiny, I wont breed from them so they are available for pet homes.










Chocolate Tan Rumpwhite x Cinnamon Rumpwhite (5 Does)
2 Cinnamon Tans
1 Chocolate Tan
1 Cinnamon Tan Rumpwhite
1 Chocolate Tan Rumpwhite

The unmarked babies are available for sale to breeding or pet homes thye are really beautiful.
The cinnamon tan rumpwhite has a great top line but shocking under while the choc tan has a great under and wavy top!!


















Black Tan Rumpwhite x Cinnamon Rumpwhite (4 does 1 Buck)
Choc Tan RW Buck- Excellent top and under lines but a big spot on the hip!!!
3 Agouti Tan RW- one of them is looking good the other two are good enough for breeding.
1 Cinnamon Tan RW-Another potential breeder.










Black Tan (from rumpwhite parent) x Cinnamon Rumpwhite still too young to tell about markings and colours

And I also have my first litters which will be homozygous un-tanned which is exciting, they are only pinkies so dont now how they are looking yet but have my fingers crossed, there should be chocolates, cinnamons, agoutis and black selfs.

Also one of my dilute does has had a litter, one very dark skinned rumpwhite buck and two very pale rumpwhite does and one unmarked pale doe (mother reduced litter down from about 12, I only removed one unmarked buck).

Dilute Doe:










And her babies (confirmed gender today there is one buck (dark skinned) and three light skinned does):


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

awwww cute


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Such beautiful little meeclets you have there


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done! Are these all based on the few mice you had from Cait before? You've got a couple of really good looking mice in there - congrats!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

That's right all of these originate back to Cait's mice, also I had a rumpwhite buck and a (massive) black tan doe from Dave Safe which I've crossed in. I'm working on a line which used Black Tans in the first generation, which come from a few different places but mostly Yankeedooodle Stud, those ones are a bit hit and miss with the markings but some of them are developing ok.

Also the litter of 4 from the dilute doe (the last picture) has grown up a bit now and the two rumpwhite does are now developing colour which looks like a very light cinnamon and the very pale doe which I thought was unmarked is actually rumpwhite and it has almost perfect markings although it is hard to tell as the top colour is very similar to the white! Shame its a dilute because it can't be shown, its beautiful though, it looks like the colour is going to be silvery.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I've just checked my most recent litter and there are 11 babies, 9 of which are rumpwhites (3 bucks, 6 does), luckily the mother is in with two other does which have had litters already. There is only 4 rumpwhites between those litters so I can keep all of the rumpwhites and dont have to pad out with any unmarked. I'll do pictures in a few days, I haave two does which are looking great on top.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Two of my newest rumpwhites (both does) I am thrilled with them. They both have really good unders too particularly the agouti tan! I just need to keep working on the tail pigment, its gradually fading so its looking better.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice babies  Any chance of pics of their unders? They look chunky too which is a bonus.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking good Ian, you seem to be doing alright with your rumpwhites


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont have the dexterity to get pics of the unders. One of them has a tiny deviation under while the other one has a great line distinction top and under. I will have to have a look at the show calendar, it might be worth showing it despite the slightl tail pigment.


----------

